# Almost Done



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

It has been a long time coming but we are finally there. Two kids and three jobs during one project make for a looong process, but it is certainly worth it. I have some before pics on another drive that I will add to this. We had to gut the whole basement before we started. I think it turned out pretty freak'n cool.










My father-in-law and his brother built this cabinet. I gave them the drawing and it was in my basement in a few days.



















The riser is the last thing added. It is going to receive some carpet and some paint to finish it off. The cabinets and the counter in the back have turned out to be a lot more valuable than I ever imagined. There is a mini-fridge that makes College Football a lot more fun.










Acoustic treatments are the next project. Thanks for all the advice (direct and indirect). ERD's are on the Christmas list.










I'm thrilled with the way everything turned out and I have the highest WAF I think you can get. There is a 220 in the ceiling for the future projector.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nicely done... looks real cozy.

What's all your equipment? Those speakers look like they might be Infinity Primus.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

And people wonder why movie theater attendance has been dropping over the past several years :whistling:

Looks great! 

Accoustical treatments sure......but I predict an ever bigger performance boost by way of DIY sub is in your future :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice set up ...enjoy it!!! :T


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Is that one of those sony projection LCDtvs? my dad has one and hes been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

hi

what model lcd hdtv do you have....planning on getting an sony xrb6 model but not sure..any suggestions on sony models 

jcanaca


----------

